# World Diabetes Day - Innocent Eyes Single



## Kei (Nov 7, 2012)

My husband and another father of a type 1 child have written a song, to raise money for JDRF.  They plan to release it on 14 November - World Diabetes Day.

More details at
http://innocenteyescharity.co.uk/

Please take a look!


----------



## Kei (Nov 12, 2012)

My husband will be on BBC Coventry and Warwickshire today, at about 2:30, promoting this.  Please listen if you can!

Kei
x


----------



## Kei (Nov 12, 2012)

The interview Steve did this morning on BBC Coventry and Warwickshire about the song can be heard here, starting at about 33 minutes.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p010dwd1/Vic_Minett_The_One_with_the_Diabetes_Charity_Song/ 

Please take a look at the website and Facebook page for more details.  
www.innocenteyescharity.com
www.facebook.com/innocenteyescharity


----------

